# Looking for a Breeder



## titanium (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey , i'm looking for a reputable breeder in Ontario. I have found a few nice one and visited them, they all have beautiful German Shepherds with excellent temperaments. But most of them are high drive dogs and better suited for being police dogs or working dogs on farms. Anyone know any good breeders in ontario? Preferably within a 4-5 hour drive of toronto. Thanks !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would pm Elisabeth(username here elisabeth_00117 ), she has been researching breeders and has a nice list, I'm sure.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Titanium, We got our girl from Amalaberg Kennels (she's 4 months now), and they are located near Niagara Falls. If you google Amalaberg you shouldn't have any trouble finding their website. They breed West German lines, their dogs are beautiful, well within the breed standard, and they have very "middle of the road" temperaments - no extremes. Great as family pets, but also excellent for show and sport. Not "drivey" like many other kennels we checked out. They provide OVC certifications, excellent health guarantees, lots of helpful advice, and are very responsible breeders who know exactly what they're doing. They will ask you many questions about where you live, your experience with gsd's, lifestyle, etc. to ensure you will be offering a quality home for your gsd. 

I'd definitely recommend them. Our girl is terrific and we have absolutely no regrets. They do have waiting lists for puppies but it's well worth the wait.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

home

This si where both my dogs came from and if she has none coming up she is a long time respected breeder who can certainly help someone find what they are looking for. Mine are great, super tempered and able to do anything I've asked very well.

Here is another respected kennel again who will refer to others
Loretto Kennels - Home

Good luck, spend the time and find what suits you best


----------

